
Beyoncé and Jay-Z Set to Trademark Baby Blue Ivy's Name - narad
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/02/10/beyonce-and-jay-z-set-to-trademark-baby-blue-ivys-name/
======
chrisbennet
Wouldn't you _copyright_ a name (not patent it)?

------
jemeshsu
Blue Ivy perfume anyone?

